# Sand Filters



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay I am curious, could someone use this type of filter on their fish tank?

Intex Krystal Clear 3000 GPH Above Ground Pool Sand Filter Pump 28651EG | eBay

I mean it is originally designed for a swimming pool but why could it not be used for a fish tank...at 3000 GPH it would do a pretty quick job of filtering a 250 gallon tank? might be a little on the noisy side but from what I have seen sand filters are used in the majority of swimming pool applications


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think there are a few people using sand filters on BCA. Check out this thread. http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/450-gallon-filtration-upgrade-33958/

These are pricey but if I was doing a brand new large setup, I might try these: Koi Pond Filters | Buy Nexus Eazy 200/300 | Evolution Aqua Ltd


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, those work, but you'll need to do some mechanical filtration in front of it or you'll be back-flushing it all the time. At 3000 gph your bio filtration would not be very efficient though. The flow would be too high I think.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> These are pricey but if I was doing a brand new large setup, I might try these: Koi Pond Filters | Buy Nexus Eazy 200/300 | Evolution Aqua Ltd


In a brand new setup you would sump it Tony!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Yes, those work, but you'll need to do some mechanical filtration in front of it or you'll be back-flushing it all the time. At 3000 gph your bio filtration would not be very efficient though. The flow would be too high I think.


well they make smaller units with lower GPH...I bought one of these for my above ground pool last year as compared to the cheap a$$ cartridge filter that came with the pool. I could not believe how much clearer my water was and now that my tank is set up it got me thinking and for that price to include both pump and sand filter I thought...hmmmm, maybe we could do a little pvc plumbing


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> In a brand new setup you would sump it Tony!


Nah, that looks like a really cool toy. K1 media and mechanical all in one! It would be really hard to resist the gadgetry. LOL


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Clownloachlover said:


> well they make smaller units with lower GPH...I bought one of these for my above ground pool last year as compared to the cheap a$$ cartridge filter that came with the pool. I could not believe how much clearer my water was and now that my tank is set up it got me thinking and for that price to include both pump and sand filter I thought...hmmmm, maybe we could do a little pvc plumbing


Have you looked into how many watts this 1 HP pump uses? A QuietOne 6000 uses 155 watts to move over 1800 gph for instance. Your electrical costs would come into play at some point. I suspect these pumps are not nearly as efficient as pumps designed for tanks. Another example is the massive Eheim 2262, which only uses an 80 w pump.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

When I first started discus I had aquarium sand filters. But got gun shy...and quit. If stuff gets in..ie plant stuff etc , can't get it out. But for my koi pond I made a big sand filter from a barrel and it sure cleaned the water well. Kept my water clear. 
A wholesale fish warehouse had them...but they ran all the tanks . Not just one.


----------

